# Best guess as to how far along my Blue Valentine mare is?



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would say not very long. Things are slacking off behind though hard to see how much the muscles are slacking off, her udder is well formed. 

You can get testing kits which are fairly accurate as to how long to go. It requires drawing some milk and using the sticks which change colour


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> You can get testing kits which are fairly accurate as to how long to go. It requires drawing some milk and using the sticks which change colour



How great is that. I haven't had a pregnant mare since the dark ages. Probably never will again either but I love the stuff I learn here.


OP...The very best to you, your mare and the new foal.


----------



## gunnshot (Jan 4, 2016)

Well...just goes to show you how these horses we love can be very surprising. She foaled early this morning without any problems. Thank God I got her in time to fatten her up.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations, colt or filly?


----------



## gunnshot (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you! Sorry forgot to mention that. Lol. Bay dun (roan) quarter horse filly. Smokems Redwood x EDO Starsandskyies


----------



## gunnshot (Jan 4, 2016)

Look at that coloring! 🙂


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! What a lovely morning surprise.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Congratulations! What a nice baby.


----------

